# Damn DD you got me good



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

My son left early for a field trip today so I started work early at 7 am. Got this grocery order pretty far but solid pay and only 10 items. I found out when I got there that 10 items means 10 crates filled with bags and 4 cases of water. Wouldn't have been that bad if it were to a house but it went to the worst possible apartment building. I had to make 4 trips getting buzzed in each time and the elevator was a good 100 yards from the entrance. $150order and no tip. This order took 1.5 hours plus another 30 mins to get back. My last time accepting a grocery order

They used to show exactly how many items but I guess no one was taking the orders


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You got your workout today. At least the building had an elevator. 

That’s wrong that customers can order that much. It should be for smaller orders.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

If I know I was going to delivery grocery for DD...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> If I know I was going to delivery grocery for DD...
> View attachment 314311


I usually decline them but it was 7:30 am and it said "10 items" so I just accepted. 10 items used to actually mean 10 items, they must have changed it recently. Learning experience


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> If I know I was going to delivery grocery for DD...
> View attachment 314311


This may be easier.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This may be easier.


Thats actually pretty cool but grocery orders just arent worth it for DD. That would be great for instacart


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Thats actually pretty cool but grocery orders just arent worth it for DD. That would be great for instacart


I was going to get one for my parents. They are cool and collapsible. Yep DD grocery not worth it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You may as well do Instacart if you're open to doing grocery store runs. Definitely make more per hour.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You may as well do Instacart if you're open to doing grocery store runs. Definitely make more per hour.


Yea Ive heard good things talking to drivers I run into. I actually signed up last year got the card and everything but couldnt pick up any blocks. Gave up after a while and then found out I had to reapply when I tried a few months later. If its that hard to pick up blocks Im not interested. Thats the main reason I stopped Flex too


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> My son left early for a field trip today so I started work early at 7 am. Got this grocery order pretty far but solid pay and only 10 items. I found out when I got there that 10 items means 10 crates filled with bags and 4 cases of water. Wouldn't have been that bad if it were to a house but it went to the worst possible apartment building. I had to make 4 trips getting buzzed in each time and the elevator was a good 100 yards from the entrance. $150order and no tip. This order took 1.5 hours plus another 30 mins to get back. My last time accepting a grocery order
> 
> They used to show exactly how many items but I guess no one was taking the orders


Guess its someone else's turn to be suckered next time. What a brutal cycle. Somebody's figured out how to rip the delivery person


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

It did say extra-large order, but I suppose you only get a certain amount of time to Accept or Decline?
When you use DoorDash, don't you sign up for hourly slots, and then need to take everything that comes your way?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Halfmybrain said:


> It did say extra-large order, but I suppose you only get a certain amount of time to Accept or Decline?
> When you use DoorDash, don't you sign up for hourly slots, and then need to take everything that comes your way?


You sign up for blocks but you can decline as many orders as you want. Unless they're paying bonus then you have to maintain an 80% acceptance rate during the bonus hours


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> You sign up for blocks but you can decline as many orders as you want. Unless they're paying bonus then you have to maintain an 80% acceptance rate during the bonus hours


Some markets is 75% acceptance rate.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Everytime ive accepted a walmart order its always the worst delivery imaginable. 8th floor of an apartment with gated security. So i contacted support to ask them to remove walmart from my account three months ago and i still get the requests, i decline and they send me the same request 3 more times.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> My son left early for a field trip today so I started work early at 7 am. Got this grocery order pretty far but solid pay and only 10 items. I found out when I got there that 10 items means 10 crates filled with bags and 4 cases of water. Wouldn't have been that bad if it were to a house but it went to the worst possible apartment building. I had to make 4 trips getting buzzed in each time and the elevator was a good 100 yards from the entrance. $150order and no tip. This order took 1.5 hours plus another 30 mins to get back. My last time accepting a grocery order
> 
> They used to show exactly how many items but I guess no one was taking the orders


What the hell were you thinking accepting an 18 mile job for just 21 dollars? That's a mistake I'm sure you won't repeat anytime soon.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Sounds like a Walmart order here. We don't have the grocery option...yet. I now know to look closely, sounds like a lot of them will be turned down.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ValleyCockroach43892 said:


> What the hell were you thinking accepting an 18 mile job for just 21 dollars? That's a mistake I'm sure you won't repeat anytime soon.


It was 7:30 am so I wasn't as picky about orders. It was a learning experience and def the last one I ever accept



part-timer said:


> Sounds like a Walmart order here. We don't have the grocery option...yet. I now know to look closely, sounds like a lot of them will be turned down.


It was pretty much a Walmart order. Thing is Walmart orders used to show exactly how many items. Which is why I thought 10 items was actually 10 items not 10 crates


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> My son left early for a field trip today so I started work early at 7 am. Got this grocery order pretty far but solid pay and only 10 items. I found out when I got there that 10 items means 10 crates filled with bags and 4 cases of water. Wouldn't have been that bad if it were to a house but it went to the worst possible apartment building. I had to make 4 trips getting buzzed in each time and the elevator was a good 100 yards from the entrance. $150order and no tip. This order took 1.5 hours plus another 30 mins to get back. My last time accepting a grocery order
> 
> They used to show exactly how many items but I guess no one was taking the orders


Damn my market they would offer $9.68 for that...lol...stop doing Walmart grocery after few bad experiences to much time for pay


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DD another crappy company.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I was reading ,if the pay out is $10. Door dash uses the tip towards the pay too. If the customer tipped $11,u would get 10 from door dash plus one $.The customer could of tipped 5 to 10$,door use that towards your pay.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Don't get me started on this shitty company...They swooped in everyone's market offering great "bonus" on top of the guarantee, which justified their tip theft...now what's left is garbage (doortrash) of a company. 5.00 guarantee s for almost everything and complete tip obsorbtion on almost all deliveries. On top of this BS, you have to "schedule" yourself bc nothing is open (doesn't that take away from the whole concept-work when you want).


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

DiceyDan said:


> now what's left is garbage (doortrash) of a company. 5.00 guarantee s for almost everything and complete tip obsorbtion on almost all deliveries.


Ha, I'd figure this is what they were going for. After all, you only get $1 per delivery minimum. So, if they could get away with paying you just a buck, they would.

It seems in your market, there's more than enough drivers willing to work for $5. In my market and probably most of the rest, it's $6. Once they achieve driver saturation, $5 will be the norm here as well.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Invisible said:


> This may be easier.


may be easier to forward the order to another driver then split the tip


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I would consider this a "Doordash got me good" moment lol
I've never experienced anything like yesterday on DD. May have been one of the worst days I've had.
Received 76 offers, 56 of which were garbage and declined. 20 of those were Walmart and 36 others. It almost seemed intentional on DD's part. My acceptance rating is now in the low 20% range and I ended the day at a little over $14 bucks an hour for 10hrs and 20 deliveries. WTF DD!?!?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I


uberboy1212 said:


> My son left early for a field trip today so I started work early at 7 am. Got this grocery order pretty far but solid pay and only 10 items. I found out when I got there that 10 items means 10 crates filled with bags and 4 cases of water. Wouldn't have been that bad if it were to a house but it went to the worst possible apartment building. I had to make 4 trips getting buzzed in each time and the elevator was a good 100 yards from the entrance. $150order and no tip. This order took 1.5 hours plus another 30 mins to get back. My last time accepting a grocery order
> 
> They used to show exactly how many items but I guess no one was taking the orders


I would call the customer and say your delivery is downstairs and wait, if he doesn't come for it I would cancel.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> My son left early for a field trip today so I started work early at 7 am. Got this grocery order pretty far but solid pay and only 10 items. I found out when I got there that 10 items means 10 crates filled with bags and 4 cases of water. Wouldn't have been that bad if it were to a house but it went to the worst possible apartment building. I had to make 4 trips getting buzzed in each time and the elevator was a good 100 yards from the entrance. $150order and no tip. This order took 1.5 hours plus another 30 mins to get back. My last time accepting a grocery order
> 
> They used to show exactly how many items but I guess no one was taking the orders


I guess your avatar is a selfie after the order?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> I would consider this a "Doordash got me good" moment lol
> I've never experienced anything like yesterday on DD. May have been one of the worst days I've had.
> Received 76 offers, 56 of which were garbage and declined. 20 of those were Walmart and 36 others. It almost seemed intentional on DD's part. My acceptance rating is now in the low 20% range and I ended the day at a little over $14 bucks an hour for 10hrs and 20 deliveries. WTF DD!?!?


That's crazy some kind of glitch. I remember having one of those wtf days a while back and just needed my dash early



peteyvavs said:


> I
> 
> I would call the customer and say your delivery is downstairs and wait, if he doesn't come for it I would cancel.


Yea I should ha e done that. Guess I was hoping there might actually be a tip


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> My son left early for a field trip today so I started work early at 7 am. Got this grocery order pretty far but solid pay and only 10 items. I found out when I got there that 10 items means 10 crates filled with bags and 4 cases of water. Wouldn't have been that bad if it were to a house but it went to the worst possible apartment building. I had to make 4 trips getting buzzed in each time and the elevator was a good 100 yards from the entrance. $150order and no tip. This order took 1.5 hours plus another 30 mins to get back. My last time accepting a grocery order
> 
> They used to show exactly how many items but I guess no one was taking the orders


It's this DoorDash? I'm not familiar with it


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> It's this DoorDash? I'm not familiar with it


Yes Doordash. Never accept Walmart or grocery orders


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yes Doordash. Never accept Walmart or grocery orders


If not grocery then what? Restaurants? Sorry I don't know that app


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> If not grocery then what? Restaurants? Sorry I don't know that app


Most DD orders are restaurant/food orders.


----------

